

The Guile 100 Programs Project - gnosis
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-user/2013-01/msg00116.html

======
emmelaich
I present the guile edition of the "Programming Language Examples Alike
Cookbook"

<http://pleac.sourceforge.net/pleac_guile/index.html>

------
untothebreach
From later in the email thread:

> The point is to croudsource a HOWTO collection.

Seems like a cool idea to me :)

Link to the quote, for context : [https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-
user/2013-01/msg001...](https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/guile-
user/2013-01/msg00122.html)

------
beering
I wouldn't be surprised if the $100 award wasn't necessary -- there are a lot
of would-be Schemers out there who would jump at a chance to implement or re-
implement something in Scheme, either as an exercise or for the honor and
glory.

